

Idea: A Social Enterprise YC in New York City - linhir
http://theforwardlean.com/

======
redthrowaway
Kind of cool. I was about to throw my monitor out the window at the repeated
use of "Social Enterprise" and "Social Entrepreneur" until the author actually
defined it. I thought they were just hurling buzzwords around. I like the idea
of trying to find viable business models that improve society.

------
jdp23
Interesting idea. TerezaN's XX Combinator would probably be a better model --
<http://terezan.tumblr.com/post/816358389/xx-combinator>

